# New (to me) varieties



## JoeV (Aug 26, 2008)

I decided to do something different today and made cinnamon raisin bread and sausage bread (first time for both); both with the KitchenAid Basic White Bread recipe. The sausage is made with Abruzzese  dried Italian sausage instead of pepperoni. They baked out nice, now I can't stand waiting until they cool to try them out. I also have NYT cinnamon raisin on the counter for baking in the morning.







JoeV


----------



## babetoo (Aug 26, 2008)

well done again, joe

babe


----------



## QSis (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, those look beautiful, Joe!

Did you post the KitchenAid Basic White Bread recipe earlier?

The sausage bread sounds intriguing!

Lee


----------



## JoeV (Aug 26, 2008)

QSis said:


> Wow, those look beautiful, Joe!
> 
> Did you post the KitchenAid Basic White Bread recipe earlier?
> 
> ...



Here it is again, Lee, by weight and by volume:

*Basic White Bread Recipe
For KitchenAid Stand Mixer*​
Ingredients:

1/2C (4 oz.)  milk
3     tablespoons sugar
2     teaspoons salt
3     tablespoons butter or margarine
2       (1/4 ounce) packages active dry yeast or 2 teaspoons Instant Yeast (.34 oz.)
1-1/2     C (12 oz.) warm water (105F to 110F)
5-6     C (1# 13 oz.) Unbleached bread flour

Directions:

   1. Combine milk, sugar, salt, and butter in small saucepan. Heat over low heat and stir until butter melts and sugar dissolves. Cool to lukewarm (less than 110 F.
   2. If using active dry yeast, dissolve yeast in warm water in warmed bowl and let stand for 10 minutes.  If using Instant Yeast, just add it to the flour and mix it in before adding liquids. 
  3. Add lukewarm milk mixture and water to 4 1/2 C (1# 6 oz.) flour. Attach bowl and dough hook. Turn to speed 2 and mix 1 minute. Continuing on speed 2, add remaining flour, 1/2 C (2.5 oz.) at a time (slowly so it doesn’t fly out of bowl), until dough clings to hook and cleans side of bowl. Knead on speed 2 for 2 minutes longer, or until dough is smooth and elastic. Dough will be slightly sticky to the touch. (At this point I take the dough and knead it for 5-7 minutes, adding flour as needed, until I get the “feel” I want from the dough.)
   4. Place in a greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover; let rise in warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about an hour.
   5. Punch dough down and divide in half. Shape each half into a loaf and place in a greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inch loaf pan. Cover; let rise in warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
   6. Bake at 400 degrees F for 30 minutes. Remove from pans immediately and cool on wire racks.

For Hamburger and hot dog buns, divide the dough into 2-1/2 oz portions and shape into a ball. Allow dough balls to rest for 5 minutes, then flatten with the heel of your hand and place on cookie sheet dusted with cornmeal. Allow about 1” between rolls for expansion/proofing. For hot dog buns, shape into about 5-6” long tubes with seam down. Brush with wisked egg white/water mix and sprinkle with sesame or poppy seeds. Bake at 400° F for 12-14 minutes or until 200° F.


----------



## JoeV (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!! Is this what happens to pepperoni bread too??? Whoda thunk.... I need some serious critiquing on this bread recipe. I used the Italian dried sausage and mozzarella cheese. This bread had a serious case of internal flatulence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












HEEEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPP!

BTW, it tastes fine!


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't believe all you bread foodies don't have a solution to my bread flatulence problem!?! Maybe everyone's still at work, or I've created a monster with no antidote.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

Trust me, I'm no baker!!!!  I believe it happened just from the weight of the ingredients and it should pose absolutely NO problem.  The only problem I see is this is at YOUR house and not MY house!!  I'm so jealous!!!!!!!  Did it taste ok?  I see nothing wrong with it - it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Trust me, I'm no baker!!!!  I believe it happened just from the weight of the ingredients and it should pose absolutely NO problem.  The only problem I see is this is at YOUR house and not MY house!!  I'm so jealous!!!!!!!  Did it taste ok?  I see nothing wrong with it - it's BEAUTIFUL!!!!



You sound like my Mom when I could not color inside the lines. She, like you, was also very kind to the incompetent.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I can't believe all you bread foodies don't have a solution to my bread flatulence problem!?! Maybe everyone's still at work, or I've created a monster with no antidote.


 
No answer for you, Joe, but how did they taste? Looks good to me!


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

It tasted fine...it was just butt ugly, IMHO.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

Well....don't look at it then!  Seriously, I don't even see it as being ugly!  Geoduck is ugly!  Too ugly to eat!  That bread is beautiful!  (oh, hi son, how the heck are you?)


----------



## luvs (Aug 27, 2008)

looks scrumptious to me!!! my tummys a-rumblin.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

I think the bread looks great.  I'd eat it.  Because of the oil in the cheese and salami I would have assumed it might be hard to get the bread to bind top and bottom.  I mean, look at calzones, they don't fill in the gaps around the internal ingredients.  

Looks good to me ~ and Kitchenelf ~ thanks so much for THAT image you put in my head.  YUCK!!  I need to go back and look at Joe's bread some more.


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I think the bread looks great.  I'd eat it.  Because of the oil in the cheese and salami I would have assumed it might be hard to get the bread to bind top and bottom.  I mean, look at calzones, they don't fill in the gaps around the internal ingredients.
> 
> Looks good to me ~ and Kitchenelf ~ thanks so much for THAT image you put in my head.  YUCK!!  I need to go back and look at Joe's bread some more.



I've never eaten a calzone (or that ducky thingy either), so I'll step out in faith and trust your explanation. I'll go back to my laboratory and see what other concoction I can come up with.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

A Geoduck is a clam that is, to keep it clean for the kiddies, very ugly.  I can only imagine what the person who named it was thinking when he bestowed the name on it.  

Calzones are pizza dough filled with cheese and deli meat, and sauce for those that like it, and the pizza dough forms around the middle.  The oils in the salami and/or pepperoni keep the dough from sticking together.  Your bread is essentially the same principle.  Essentially, your bread looks great and I'm sure it tastes fabulous.


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

Seem to me it might be a proofing problem. But let me check with with my bread expert.

Okay so the bread expert says:  Over proofing


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your detailed (?) explanation of these foodstuffs. I have conjured some interesting mental images that are better left in their mental state.

OMG, I Googled Geoduck, and can now see why some might have a problem with preparation and consumption. Enough said!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know anything about bread baking but if you put those heavy ingredients in a loaf of bread it seems to me that it wouldn't rise while cooking like it did without those heavy things in it.  Between the extra oil/grease and the weight - there has to be gaps like that.  I would assume it is perfectly normal.  

Seriously - - - it looks GREAT!


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh and yes I think your bread was beautiful and I am sure it was yummy!  I can't hardly get bread out of the oven without devouring it.  I eat it as soon as it won't burn my mouth.

Bread is the vessel on which I eat my butter!


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

Chef2337 said:


> Seem to me it might be a proofing problem. But let me check with with my bread expert.
> 
> Okay so the bread expert says:  Over proofing



The bread proofed for 60 minutes...it was the oven spring that did the damage. Actually, I was surprised at how little it actually rose while it was covered on the counter. Oh, well, I know what to expect if I ever make it again. The dog was surely happy!


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

A lot of times bread doesn't rise because it wasn't kneaded long enough.  usually 8- 10 min until bread is silky smooth.  This could account for the big holes too since the gases would still be trapped or not distributed throughout the bread evenly.  

Just a thought.


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

Chef2337 said:


> A lot of times bread doesn't rise because it wasn't kneaded long enough.  usually 8- 10 min until bread is silky smooth.  This could account for the big holes too since the gases would still be trapped or not distributed throughout the bread evenly.
> 
> Just a thought.



Not only was it kneaded long enough, but it was also rolled out with a rolling pin before the sausage and cheese was spread. This was then rolled tightly and allowed to rise a second time for one hour before baking. This explosive off-gassing occurred AFTER it was put into a 400 F oven for 30 minutes. I believe that the assumption that the grease from the sausage and the melted cheese created the environment that prohibited any gasses from escaping through the dough. 

Time to go beddy-bye. Night-night kids! See y'all in the morning.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

Joe - you gave it to the dog???????  That breaks my heart!!!  I'm curious as to what you will do differently the next time.  The weight of the cheese and meat surely is the culprit - but it doesn't make it "bad" - it's just the nature of it.   I'm sure it played a huge part in the way it didn't rise on the counter too.  So, what will you do differently?  Was the bread done, per se?  Just the holes?  And doesn't salami give off some gas, which could also be the culprit?  It's funny how one person sees ugly and another person sees beautiful! 

LOL Joe - I took too long to type - I had to "refill" - sorry!  I just want you to make another one and I'll be right up to get it!


----------



## JoeV (Aug 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Joe - you gave it to the dog???????  That breaks my heart!!!



Sorry about your heart, darlin', but the dog loves me unconditionally, and every now and then I have to show her love in return.



> I'm curious as to what you will do differently the next time.


I can't promise there will be a next time. The devastation may have been more than my ego can stand. Me and sausage breads may part company for a long, long time. It's just too soon tell. 



> It's funny how one person sees ugly and another person sees beautiful!


Yup, that's why I have a dog.

(Doesn't this have the makings of a C&W song? We just need to get a long-haul truck in here somehow.)

JoeV


----------



## middie (Aug 28, 2008)

Joe I work in a bakery, and the same thing happens all the time when making pepperoni bread.
It still looks good to me !


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Sorry about your heart, darlin', but the dog loves me unconditionally, and every now and then I have to show her love in return.


 
woof?


----------

